# The Most Whimsical Pieces You Know



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

In dedication to my favourite word in the English language.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Erik Satie's _Parade_ is pretty whimsical. I've always found the outer movements of Ravel's Piano Concerto in G major to be whimsical.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Carnival of the Animals is quite a whimsical set of pieces! I love the movement called "Pianists," with a parody of a technique exercise, as though pianists are animals who make annoying sounds. Hilarious!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Carnival of the Animals is quite a whimsical set of pieces! I love the movement called "Pianists," with a parody of a technique exercise, as though *pianists are animals who make annoying sounds*. Hilarious!


Wait, that's a parody and not real life? :lol: Just kidding!

Parts of Rameau's Pièces de Clavecin are pretty whimsical too I would say, but perhaps it's only whimsical if you know the story behind the pieces. Anyway, it seems like we're pretty heavy on the French works so far in this thread. I don't think that is a surprise though.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Rossini's Duet for Two Cats. I sang that once, as a boy treble maaaaaaaaaany years ago.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Carnival of the Animals is quite a whimsical set of pieces! I love the movement called "Pianists," with a parody of a technique exercise, as though pianists are animals who make annoying sounds. Hilarious!


Yes. A foreshadowing of the Lang Lang monster who would one day walk the earth, no doubt.

The second great musical prophesy of impending calamity.

The first was Mahler's music foreshadowing the World War One catastrophe that was soon to come.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't know if it's ever been called whimsical before, but my first thought is the scherzo to Beethoven's last quartet (in F, Op.135).


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

Haydn.

Which ones? You ask inexorably.

Haydn.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Whimsical? How about the second movement of Bozza's _Jour d'été à la montagne_?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Prokofiev's 'Classical Symphony' is quite whimsical. 
How about Rachmaninov's Polka de VR?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

A few that haven't been mentioned:

*Beethoven: Rage over a Lost Penny

Debussy: Golliwog's Cakewalk

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9

Prokofiev: Love of Three Oranges Suite *


----------



## Guillet81 (Jul 4, 2016)

The third movement of Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto was once described as "whimsical" to me by a person I was having discover it... And I have to admit, that is the only time I heard that adjective used to describe any music.


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

I had completely forgotten to mention one myself. 
Des Antonius von Padua Fischpredigt from Des Knaben Wunderhorn.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Portamento said:


> Whimsical? How about the second movement of Bozza's _Jour d'été à la montagne_?


Wow, whole work was beautiful. Another example of some neglected 20th century music that is up there with the greats.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Haydn and Mozart have lots of whimsical music. Haydn probably more than any other.

Mozart's 21st Piano Concerto and 41st Symphony, Haydn's 102nd Symphony, Beethoven's 8th Symphony come immediately to mind as supreme examples. Also, don't forget Mozart's operas, or many of Haydn's Symphonies...


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> *
> 
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9
> 
> *


Only the first movement! And that's only because of it's obvious inspiration from Haydn.

Which brings us full circle doesn't it?

Haydn.


----------



## pokeefe0001 (Jan 15, 2017)

I guess it depends on what "whimsical" means. Des Antonius von Padua Fischpredigt from Des Knaben Wunderhorn is really a not very whimsical commentary on human (rather than fish) nature on several levels. Any any time I feel that Shostakovitch is being whimsical I assume I there is actually something deeper that I missed - that he is being ironical or satirical, or something.

Here's a piece that is also probably deeper than it appears ... but maybe not. 
Alkan's Marcia Funebre Sulla Morta d'un Papagallo.


----------



## arthro (Mar 12, 2013)

I suppose anything that's not formalist is betraying some sign of whimsy and that whimsies help forms evolve. I.e. "I wonder if this would work?"


----------



## njk345 (Feb 14, 2016)

Last movement of Shostakovich's 6th symphony -- such a cheeky ending it makes me laugh every time


----------



## Funny (Nov 30, 2013)

Gabriel Ortiz said:


> Haydn.
> 
> Which ones? You ask inexorably.
> 
> Haydn.


Well, yeah, which ones? Out with it.

I can think of a lot of noteworthy moments in Haydn, but other than the gratuitous "surprise" in the surprise symphony, all the funniest moments I can think of are tied to something deeper in the work, i.e. no matter how cute or witty, they don't qualify as merely "whimsical." Not to say they're not there, but I'd be interested to hear which moments you find to qualify as such.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Copland Rodeo

Prokofiev Classical Symphony

Debussy L'isle joyeuse

Debussy La Danse de Puck

Ravel Le Tombeau de Couperin

Rameau La Poule


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Although the name doesn't sound whimsical, I feel the music sounds that way to a certain extent.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

If whimsy can mean the absence of gravitas, at least loosely, then I offer these:

Right now I am enamored of Scarlatti K430. 

I have always thought Prokofiev's Classical Symphony is whimsical. Especially the first movement.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

The first thing that came into my head was this.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Can we include operas in this thread?

If so, I will include Flotow's Martha. Here is a great summary that reveals the whimsical nature of the plot which which is based on the bored Lady Harriet's whimsical idea for her and her companion, Nancy, dress as peasant girls and attend the fair at Richmond. The predicament they get into and how it is resolved is quite a lot of fun.

Full libretto in English here.

Great production on You Tube here.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Strauss, Till Eulenspiegel


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Stravinsky - L'Histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale)


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The 2nd movement to Nielsen's 6th symphony is very whimsical. Talk about strange.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

Every opera ever written


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Country gardens Percy Grainger


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Rage Over a Lost Penny.


----------

